# Pics of new Orient Blue 330i



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi everyone!

I'm just getting to posting some pics of my baby now. Due to the
lighting conditions, the OB is doing its chameleon trick and 
looking more blue-black than metallic blue. In the full-on sun, its 
very blue.

I took delivery on Nov. 11 of my 330i/OB/Sand/5sp/SP/PP/Bi-
X/18" M V-spoke. My car was already scheduled for production when I placed the order. So for me the wait was Oct. 1 order -> 
Nov. 11 delivery. 
Having driven from Atlanta to DC and back, I've got about 2500
miles on her now.

Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, those M V-spoke wheels are 
a PITA to clean. It takes me about 30 mins to wash the car properly and ~ another 30 mins on the wheels. The most efficient technique I've found so far is to don a pair of suede tipped gardening gloves and get into all the hard to get places with my fingers. (Any other suggestions?)

Being so new, she's still bone stock (except for the hardwired V1 which you can see peeking out in the 5th pic)

List of potential mods:
35% Llumar (if I can be convinced that it won't significantly diminish my vision at night, in the rain, or reduce sensitivity of the V1)
SSK (any suggestions on which one?), CAI, Software.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Good choice in exterior color! 

:thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks really good !!! 

Those wheels look great with the OB. I can't beleive you have 2500 miles already, I took delivery 11/12 and I have 1090 miles !! Either you drive too much or I drive too little


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I love those wheels, and you have a great interior/exterior color combination! :thumbup: 

Happy motoring!

Patrick


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Looks sharp! :thumbup:



CMOS said:


> *Don't let anyone tell you otherwise, those M V-spoke wheels are a PITA to clean. It takes me about 30 mins to wash the car properly and ~ another 30 mins on the wheels. The most efficient technique I've found so far is to don a pair of suede tipped gardening gloves and get into all the hard to get places with my fingers. (Any other suggestions?)*


They're not that bad. I use a wheel brush and cleaner and each wheel takes me about 5 minutes to clean. Once I've washed and dried the car, I wipe them down with a terry towel at another couple of minutes per wheel. Unfortunately, after nearly 3 weeks of rain, they look like crap right now...


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Looks really good !!!
> 
> Those wheels look great with the OB. I can't beleive you have 2500 miles already, I took delivery 11/12 and I have 1090 miles !! Either you drive too much or I drive too little  *


Thanks for the kind words  I've got 2500+ miles on it mostly b/c I drove 1300 miles round trip from Atlanta -> Washington, D.C. If I hadn't done that, I'd have almost the same mileage as you!

-CMOS


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Congrats! Looks nice:thumbup:


----------

